# Just caught a Tarantula Hawk Wasp!!!



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

Hi Folks, I just caught an IMMENSE (2") Tarantula Hawk Wasp in my front yard.  I immediately thought it was one but just checked this site to make sure:  http://entmuseum.ucr.edu/faq.erm.htm

Looks like she's a female due to it's curled antennae.  So - this is a good sign; there are Tarantulas or Trap-Doors close by!  However; I wouldn't want ANY beautiful Tarantula or any critter to get anywhere near this thing; it's as big as a hummingbird (but more slender, dark and evil!) 

Beware if you see one 'o these - I've collected all kinds of insects since I was 4 - and she is a Big'un!  Picture to follow: Hope this isn't "Off Topic"... Man, is this thing MAD... ;P 
[I live in San Diego County...]

"TARANTULA HAWK WASPS" - Family POMPILIDAE
    This group of wasps includes some of the largest stinging insects in the world, and reportedly some of the most painful to be stung by, mostly due to the size of the sting itself and the volume of venom injected. Normally, use of this sting is reserved for their prey, which the venom paralyzes, but if mishandled by a person, they will use it in self-defense. They can be found essentially anywhere tarantulas and trap-door spiders occur, with the greatest abundance in the desert Southwest. Most SW species are black with metallic bluish highlights and orange wings, but species with black wings occur. There are two genera, Pepsis and Hemipepsis, which are very difficult to separate (subtle features of wing venation), but almost identical in biology. These wasps commonly visit flowers, especially milkweeds, for nectar, as this is essentially all the adult wasps feed on. The males are generally more often encountered than females, and can be recognized by their longer, straighter antennae, while females have short and rather strongly curled antennae.


----------



## HuonHengChai (May 10, 2006)

take some pic!


----------



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

*Just took some pics...*

Hi HuonHengChai - Just took some great photos.... This is one aggressive bug... It's pretty, too.  Shiny black abdomen, thorax, & legs with opalescent orange, long wings.  I am waiting for my other computer so I can post them.  I am going to dry this one and make jewelry out of it.  What a FANTASTIC find.  I'm so lucky!   Be well, Kim Ski


----------



## MRL (May 10, 2006)

Will you be posting the pictures?


----------



## Spydra (May 10, 2006)

I want to see it!! Where's the photo?

Renee


----------



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

*Trying to "resize" on ACDC....*

Do either of you know how to resize on ACDC software - I've used the resize function; but to no avail... I know we're only allowed a certain # of pixels per pic.... Am trying to upload pics (They are fantastic if I do say so myself) lol - 
but have to find the software.  Hang in there - I will post them as soon as possible.  What an awesome find.... she's beautiful and buzzing around; she won't simmer down...) Kim Ski


----------



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

*For photos, try my website @*

http://danceswithtarantulas.com

Hope this works!


----------



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

*Yes, the KK is taped; she almost broke out*

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Spydra (May 10, 2006)

WOW!! That is awesome! I have never seen anything like that before, of course I do live in Ohio haha!

BTW, what a beautiful kitty! 

Renee


----------



## jwasted (May 10, 2006)

That thing is huge! I have never seen one before. It looks kewl


----------



## lwbfl (May 10, 2006)

Wow, that thing is HUGE!  Nice find.


----------



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

*Thanks and She is Very Cool (and Mad!)*

Thanks - It's SO nice to be in a community that loves bugs as much as I do!!!  My website should be up soon a http://danceswithtarantulas.com
I'm fixing some tech diffs right now.  

This T. Hawk Wasp is probably the best bug I've ever collected.  I believe it's a "She" due to her curly antenae.  And, that web-site I gave did not connect; sorry - I'm new here and need to learn how to post links correctly.  But if you search under 'Tarantula Hawk Wasp' you should be able to get some info.

Her body, on closer inspection, is actually a metalic-like sheen of blue and green shimmering on a fuzzy black background.  (Pics to come at website) She has very long legs with spurs on the 2 back ones... And she is extremely active.  Now she's buzzing those brilliant orange wings cuz she's a bit frustrated that her busy day got interrupted.

Her name is "Henrietta" (I named all my bugs "Henry" as a kid...lol) and she was, and is EXTREMELY busy.  I barely caught her; I saw this orange blur as she fell of the wooden fence and she was really on her way to somewhere and in a hurry.  I could hear her saying, _"Got too much to do... gotta get going.  Get outta my way, I'm coming through... MOVE IT NOW!"_

Take care and thanks for sharing.  This beats all of the bugs back in Rhode Island by far


----------



## PoPpiLLs (May 10, 2006)

Nice wasp but I think you should let it go so it can enjoy its life I dont think it's going to do very well in captivity, ever since I joined this forum I started to fell bad about taking wc invertebrates/vertebrates out of there natural habitat :8o never had that problem before only cb for me from now on   "I am going to dry this one and make jewelry out of it."


----------



## P. Novak (May 10, 2006)

WOW! how did you catch it!?


----------



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

*Point of View*

Hi PoPpills -  I do understand your point of view and opinion and respect them completly - however I am going to keep and preserve this especially beautiful specimen for personal use, i.e. a decorative piece to wear as Jewelry as I plan to do with my beloved, deceased Pink Toe Tarantula. 

As an aside: I am an adherent to Buddhism, thus I fully realize that this is a withdrawal from my "Karma Bank".


----------



## kimski (May 10, 2006)

Hi Demonhunter - She fell off the wooden fence in my yard... and skittered terribly fast across the tile and into the driveway.  Thankfully my husband had a coffe container w/ lid in the garage which we steered her into without too much fuss.  I realized she was a humdinger when I first saw her and then I searched the web for Tarantula Hawk Wasp and got the real info.... I'm wondering what to feed her; she's pretty big, and very active.  I'm in the process of making a habitat for her.  I will have to research what her needs are... I am in the process of posting pics to my website @ danceswithtarantulas.com.  Bye!


----------



## Peter_Parker (May 11, 2006)

kimski said:
			
		

> Hi PoPpills -  I do understand your point of view and opinion and respect them completly - however I am going to keep and preserve this especially beautiful specimen for personal use, i.e. a decorative piece to wear as Jewelry as I plan to do with my beloved, deceased Pink Toe Tarantula.
> 
> As an aside: I am an adherent to Buddhism, thus I fully realize that this is a withdrawal from my "Karma Bank".


Just out of curiousity how are you going to make jewelry out of her?  I'm not ragging on you or anything, just curious as to how that would be done with a wasp.  I've heard of them using buprestidae beetle elytra to make earrings out of, but how would you do it with the wasp?  Oh, and you need a bigger setup for that wasp if you plan to keep it alive for a while, something akin to one of those chameleon type cages with screen for better air flow and so she can cling to it and buzz around;  and they eat flower nectar and mashed fruit, sweet liquid stuff.  Hope that helps


----------



## kimski (May 11, 2006)

Hi Peter Parker - "With great Power, comes great Responsibility": Uncle Ben.

I did a bit of research on how to keep her... need to do a bit of scouting and a better environ is in the works.

When her time comes I will most likely 'resin-ate' her... I have made walking sticks with Arachnids (Scorpions) in resin affixed to the top of the handle...
My other half is adept at encasing insects in resin.  He's a Scorpio - so I guess I'll do it to him when his time comes...  {That's a joke in case the "Constant Scolders" are wondering...}

As I said, I try my best to practice loving-kindness, which is at the Heart of Buddhism.  (There are ants all over my bathroom and in my closet and all over my clothers, but I don't want to 'kill' them.....)  but I must say, I am very 'attached' to this particular bug.  Must work on that... 
Take care, Kim Ski


----------



## duente (May 11, 2006)

man,this is one big wasp..........niceee :clap:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 11, 2006)

I caught 3 of them in Baja and their really interesting to watch, not to mention super aggressive!!


----------



## beetleman (May 11, 2006)

yes a very impressive wasp indeed:razz: have to add SOMETHING ELSE to my huge collection:worship:  :drool:


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 11, 2006)

Feed it sugar water and other high sugar liquids,I would have killed it outright due to my extreme love of T's and spiders. Cool catch!:}


----------



## kimski (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, the thought of snuffing it crossed my mind.  I feel for the critter that tangles w/ this thing.  But, I do try to save bugs... so there she is....  I've read that they like flower nectar; so I've put some indigenous flowers in with her.... thanks for the heads up on the sugar H20.  Kim Ski


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 11, 2006)

Your welcome, I raised paper wasps for a time crushed fruit is also a fave.


----------



## dtknow (May 12, 2006)

You are lucky you didn't get stung! Also pretty gutsy! I've seen plenty but never once thought of catching them. 

Perhaps you could allow it to breed...nahh.


----------



## kimski (May 12, 2006)

Howdy - thanks for the replies n' comments.  It's a bitchin' bug.

Just found out that my neighbor sees them where she works... But she's terrified of them and she works at a really exclusive resort ($7500 a week!) and she can't bring guests onto the property.  But they must be all around here.  I would like to raise them (and - it would keep them away from the poor Tarantulas around here!)  I have collected bugs n' stuff all my life and this has got to be the most aggressive thing I have ever come across...

[For reference re: "Wasp Hunting", when I was a kid I used to catch live wasps and somehow tie thread around them and take them for a 'fly'.  Funny how when you're a kid you're not afraid cuz nobody taught you to be yet...)


----------



## Malhavoc's (May 12, 2006)

Quick scrolling down after a qeustion was asked, so sorry if it is a repeat, being a flying creature she will need a "large!" container, also being a burrower. She will need plenty of dirt to create her nest, food I would suggest small spiders (not sure if it is just the young that feed on paralized spiders) if that is rejected try flowers, or suger water. she may drink that, some parasitic animals do not eat once they reach maturity, which may be the case with her. Hence the "busyness" she may be on her last wing of life and if thats the case procreating is her only drive, and a large one at that. I would normaly say release her but I will not pester. they do make fine resin paper weights. best of lucksetting up a habbitat for her. I imagion it will be difficult to make a place that she wont ram herself to death in


 One a side note rasing them wouldn't be too hard, as I believe their size is completly based upon what they "host" on you could feed her small easy to find wolf spiders and her offspring wouldn't be as impressive but they would be hacks all the same. best of luck keep us updated.


----------



## Peter_Parker (May 12, 2006)

Only the larval stage feed on spiders, The adults just buzz around eating nectar and sweet stuff all day (when the females aren't looking for T's to take out   ).  Would she even be interested in anything less than a tarantula?  I mean they are called "Tarantula Hawks"    I know up here in Michigan we have smaller spider hunter wasps that feed on wolf spiders and the like, but IMO It would have to be a pretty big wolf spider to satisfy a pepsis.  I guess if she had nothing else she'd go for it, but then again, what do I know?  lol


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 12, 2006)

Hi,
That's a nice _Pepsis sp._ wasp you have there  If you email Rick West I'm sure he'll give you the info you will want (perhaps species ID, care, etc).

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## aggie08 (May 13, 2006)

Holy crap that is a big un.  don't let kitty get too curious... i'm already worried they'll discover my hidden emporers and hissers


----------



## dtknow (May 13, 2006)

If it does lay an egg on a wolf spider couldn't you feed the larvae and get it to grow larger on lots of little spiders instead of one big one?


----------

